# Outside Setup



## jarshoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Anybody have experience with keeping cichlids outside? I am contemplating an above ground "tank" in the neighborhood of 10' long, 5' wide, and 4' deep. I would frame it out of lumber and line it with a pond liner. I'm in KY so they'd obviously have to come inside during the winter.

If you've had cichlids outdoors, I'd appreciate hearing about your experiences.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

a pond....ok.


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a pond at my house with goldfish in it, and a few of my neighbors do too. I have had 10 goldfish in my pond for about 5 years now and take them in every winter. This year I am down to 3 and my neighbors have lost fish too - gone with no trace. I know that it is not a **** because i have a fence set up around it, we believe that it is a bird. I have tried to cover it with screen, but still lost one. They are beautiful outside, but also easy pickin's for birds.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

> I know that it is not a ****


A what!! Please tell me you are talking about something else!!


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I am pretty sure he means raccoon. The small mammal notorious for breaking into trash cans, houses and roofs. It is certainly not uncommon for raccoons to fish. I have seen a lot online about them fishing.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

Gibbs said:


> > I know that it is not a ****
> 
> 
> A what!! Please tell me you are talking about something else!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Unless you have a pretty fancy fence I wouldn't think it would hold out a raccoon.


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Hopefully this will brighten your day. Racoons are pretty resourceful:






I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I set up a pond every year. I live in Michigan and you only have a short peroid of time to keep fish in it. I get it up and running in late April, and by early June I start putting Fry in it. At that time the temp is up to 75 to 78 degrees. Like I said I use it as a grow out tank and it works great. I do have to worry about birds sometime but I dont have to worry about racoons because the fish are small. And with Michigan weather I have till about the middle of October befoer I have to pull them out. In that 5-1/2 months the fry normally will triple their size. By mid October I pull the fry and shut the pond down till the following year.


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

I just figure that it is not them because the fence would be knocked over. I used it as more of a "detector", I was gonna set a trap if the fence was disturbed....but it is still possible..


----------



## TheExoticFish.com (Jun 11, 2008)

A nice little electric fence might work :lol:


----------



## richardsville (Feb 16, 2004)

> A what!! Please tell me you are talking about something else!!


I want to know what you are thinking about....


----------

